# HELP! Advice Hardwood floors to carpet dog won't pee on pad again!



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

hello,

I have had my chihuahua for almost 2 years now and I had lived at a place where we had hard wood floors and she used her puppy pad like a pro. However I had to move into my parents house for about 2 weeks and she was limited to a room with some dark colored carpet and she started missing her pad so I had to put cardboard under the pad about a foot extra around it and she still was having issues missing the cardboard but for the most part she did a great job at attempting to make the target

Now after the 2 weeks have passed I have moved back out to my new apartment which has a much more fuzzier carpet and is the standard apartment carpet which I think may be confusing my chihuahua (Vida is her name btw)

I went out and bought a large create and some of the puppy pad trays to make her walk into the pad zone (it has about a 2-3 inch "speed bump" she needs to walk over to get to the pad. She won't even attempt to try to use the pad! She has been peeing on the carpet in random spots! I even moved her pad to the area she pee'ed twice and then she moved to a different spot! Also the apartment is much larger than her old space so I have 2 puppy pads for a 560 sq feet apartment plus a create with a pad in it as well.

I am getting so frustrated!

everytime she pees on the carpet I shame her rub her noise in her pee and give her a spanking place her in the create (small cage not sure if my spelling is right) and leave her for a few hours then place her on her puppy pad for about 20 min while at this time Im trying to encourage her to go potty ( I always say "go potty" when she is outside so I think she understands the concept a bit.

once at my parents house she was visiting and I put down a pad and did my "go potty" speech and tapped the pad and 20min latter like a pro she used her pad! So I know she has been successful in the past!

I live in Minnesota and at times I can be gone for a while about 10-12 hours and I don't have friends or family who could look walk her plus with the cold weather she doesn't go outside much during winter...

I'm sorry for it being long but I'm just so sad to see my baby stuck in a create most of the day as for the time being when ever I walk her and she goes I let her have free run of the apartment for about 2-4 hours then its back to the create for a few hours then out for another potty break.

I have took her out of the create and put her on her pad and kept her there until she pee'ed and I even moved her poo onto the puppy pad to help her get the idea of "this is where I need to do my business" 

My guess is that the carpet is much more "grass like" and she is having a hard time sticking to her pad. Also the carpet is very light in color so might be some confusion as well but I think the dark colored cardboard helps with that but idk...

has anybody ever gone through the same thing or have any advice? It just really is making me sad to have to see her in a create all day she isn't able to use up all her energy and it's to cold out to walk her more than 5min

PLEASE any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't help with pad training but...nix the word spanking

people here don't like it.

Those that may give a swat probably keep it to themselves because some people get very angry about things here. Most very nice but they love dogs and since these guys are tiny, they tend to be protective.

I don't think the occasional swat on the bum is bad but to each their own, just a warning.

Have you tried setting aside more play time indoors? I would..a tired dog is usually better to deal with. Mine started pooing inside when I got sick and was hospitalized, unable to walk him. 

I know how frustrating it is. It sucks.

Also. If you don't catch her in the act a spanking won't do anything but make her fear you. Dogs cannot connect the two more than two or 3 seconds after it happens. If you catch her make a loud sound, give her a swat (ONE is plenty, gently to the rear, you are not aiming to cause pain, just an annoying sensation) and stick her somewhere appropriate. Pottying where she should needs to receive high praise, a treat, pets, and all the embarrassing happy speak you can muster.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

"shaming her", rubbing her nose in her pee and spanking her are cruel and NOT in any way proper house training. I hope that doesn't sound too harsh, but my stomach is sick just thinking how many people out there still think this is how you house train. 

She is confused. I read that chis are very tactile in learning where to pee. This makes a lot of sense to me as mine will nearly always seek out grass and when I house trained them I taught them to go on the lawn. A pee pad can feel very much like carpet, especially when the carpet may smell like other animals that may have left behind scent. Pee pads can also feel like bathmats, laundry, etc. which is why I never used them, but I do understand why some people do choose to use them.

Bottom line is you will need to start over with your pup in her new environment. Set up the pads where you want them and contain her to that area at all times you are not able to watch her. When you are with her, take her frequently to her pee pad area to potty and praise her in a happy voice when she goes. In the meantime, clean your carpets thoroughly to remove any remaining smell. 

Take the time to retrain her and give her more freedom as she proves herself. But please do not 'shame' her, rub her nose in her pee or spank her. That is really just cruel and does nothing to train her.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

First of all, being away from home for so long every day is going to make house training a little trickier, so you will need some major patience. In my opinion, rubbing a dog's nose in their excrement (and "spanking" them) is absolutely unnecessary, and that's all I'll say about that subject. Positive reinforcement goes a long way. Every time you see her going to the bathroom in a spot that she's not supposed to, immediately move her to her pee pad. You need to watch her every second that she is free. When you can't watch her, and since you're gone from home for such a long time each day, could you put her in a playpen that is set up with her crate on one end (and food/water and toys) and a pee pad on the other? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Totally agree with the last 2 posts - no need for spanking and rubbing noses in it in this day and age. 

I would definately invest in a play pen - one of the things that stuck with me is the phrase 'make it easy for them to do well', this will certainly do that. She will not potty in her bed, or by her food/water, so the only other available place is the pee pad.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dogs, pups need exercise & positive reinforcement to learn. Negative reinforcement will always make learning take longer & one very confused & unhappy baby that doesn't understand what she's doing wrong. When you're at home why do you continue to lock her in the crate still? 10-12 hours is way too long to keep a playful pup locked up & then when you have the time to let her run around & get exercise, you're locking her up again. Lack of exercise can cause many problems in a growing pup including incontinance. She'll learn what you want her to, but it will take time & patience. Chis are very smart & love praise for doing the right thing to please us. If you want your chi to be able to use the crate as a safe place to go on her own, spanking her & putting her in the crate is only going to make the crate seem like a bad place.

Another rule of thumb is, that after your chi has eaten, they usually have to potty in about 15 minutes, so you'll know when to watch her more closely. Don't forget that when she does go potty where she's supposed to, to PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE!!! My chi is 7 years old & I still praise her every time she goes where she's supposed to & she even knows what the words "Pee" & "Poop" mean & will go when I tell her.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Do NOT spank her or rub her nose in her mistakes. It's cruel, unnecessary, and doesn't teach a dog anything other than to be afraid of their owner.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

thank you all for the posts and suggestions. I think I wasn't very clear in my post but I have only lived here for about 4 days now and I am a online college student who works part time on the weekends where then I could be working long days however I have very flexible hours so I might not work this weekend to help give me extra time to retrain her.

Also she is 2 years old (I still think of her as my baby lol) I do think alot of you are right about the shaming her as I do notice at times she will act like she did somthing naughty and move slowly while I check the carpet only to realize she did nothing wrong! Also before this week I havn't had to give her naughty time outs or shame her for a very very long time.

Also I was reading some of the other threads and sombody suggested putting down extra pads which is what I did last night! I placed 2 additional puppy pads in the other spots she was peeing around ( not many chi get to pick where they get to have their puppy pad! lol  ) and SUCCESS!!!! she pee'ed on BOTH of them which was right next to each other and I praised her for about 2min gave her a "cookie" (a dog treat) and then gave her some wet dog food (which I used to give her twice a day but it makes her poo very um... "hard to clean" so I have been not feeding her that... only so much I can deal with lol) and now she is taking a nap.

honestly I havn't had much time to play with her since my move I been so exhausted but I always still pet her and she always follows me around most of the day and jumps around as I talk to her in such a friendly voice. I am going to start playing with her again today given that I am unpacked enough that I could take a day off or two. 

Also I haven't caged her when I wasn't home yet. For some reason I feel that would be awful to leave her like that for so long. But I do like the idea of making a play pen right out front of her cage and then locking her in that area seems like a great idea!

I really don't want to mess up a good thing as she has had 2 successes by her self on her pad now but I think I might try to add a 3rd puppy pad with the tray liner that I want her to learn to go on tonight into the area she has been using her pad twice now. I will post updates on how today and tonight goes hopefully it will be a success!

My goal is to be able to adopt a 2nd chi by April ish because at her old home she was lucky to live with her mother as my roommate had a chi and she had babies and I adopted one. I really think she would be soooo much happier to have a play buddy her size as she is very energetic at times and I do play with her a lot but idk I think most chi owners who have more than one knows what im talking about. but one step at a time! lol... 

This site seems like a great community with such friendly people I am glad I stopped buy


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Dogs, pups need exercise & positive reinforcement to learn. Negative reinforcement will always make learning take longer & one very confused & unhappy baby that doesn't understand what she's doing wrong. When you're at home why do you continue to lock her in the crate still? 10-12 hours is way too long to keep a playful pup locked up & then when you have the time to let her run around & get exercise, you're locking her up again. Lack of exercise can cause many problems in a growing pup including incontinance. She'll learn what you want her to, but it will take time & patience. Chis are very smart & love praise for doing the right thing to please us. If you want your chi to be able to use the crate as a safe place to go on her own, spanking her & putting her in the crate is only going to make the crate seem like a bad place.
> 
> Another rule of thumb is, that after your chi has eaten, they usually have to potty in about 15 minutes, so you'll know when to watch her more closely. Don't forget that when she does go potty where she's supposed to, to PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE!!! My chi is 7 years old & I still praise her every time she goes where she's supposed to & she even knows what the words "Pee" & "Poop" mean & will go when I tell her.


 Ding Ding Ding, well said crates are supose to be a safe haven or for when you cant watch there not to be used as a place for punishment as the dog will asociate it with being punished for pottying in the wrong place and then sooner or later feel the crate is a bad place period. I also agree 100% about praise praise praise when she goes potty in the right place, and yes they need to go out right after eating, waking up, durring play time and ect ect. Even if i have to take Muffin out a bazillion times in the worst of storms so be it, all my dogs thruout my life and rescues always potty'd outside, i never used pads nor never will, sorry and dont mean to affend anyone  but i do not agree with pad use. Dogs natural place for potty is outside not in. And yes they are smart and learn quickly what "go poo" and "go potty" means. As for the swatting that is very upsetting to me, rubbing nose and swatting is not going to fix anything its going to make things way worse. Most dogs will learn quickly what they have done wrong with just tone of voice alone. If shes pottying outside her pee pad then she maybe preciving the new place and new carpet as places to mark for her to say this is my new space. You made changes and moves and things are out of whack for her, new smells and such. What are you using to clean up with, if your not getting rid of the pee and poo smell well shes gona go right back to doing it where she smells to go. Yes patience is a big key alot of folks just dont have any patience and alot of folks do, in the long run having patience pays off big time.

Our poor Muffin had to endur beatings, yelling, grabing by the scruff tossed into a crate and beat some more just becuase she potty'd in the house under a table and the small kids stepped in it, WOW she was only a tiny hand size baby at 6,7,8,9,weeks old and she couldnt hold her potty let alone understand what she was supose to do when it came time to go, she was also sick and no one took the time to take her out to potty or put her in a place where she could atleast use newspaper to go on. You dont just have a litter of puppies and not take on the responsabilty for there care, training and health/ well being, you dont just toss them to the side and expect them to KNOW what to do, let alone let little kids play with them like there rag toys and to be miss treated. Sorry but had to vent and and this subject hit a nerve..


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Barracuda51 said:


> Ding Ding Ding, well said crates are supose to be a safe haven or for when you cant watch there not to be used as a place for punishment as the dog will asociate it with being punished for pottying in the wrong place and then sooner or later feel the crate is a bad place period. I also agree 100% about praise praise praise when she goes potty in the right place, and yes they need to go out right after eating, waking up, durring play time and ect ect. Even if i have to take Muffin out a bazillion times in the worst of storms so be it, all my dogs thruout my life and rescues always potty'd outside, i never used pads nor never will, sorry and dont mean to affend anyone  but i do not agree with pad use. Dogs natural place for potty is outside not in. And yes they are smart and learn quickly what "go poo" and "go potty" means. As for the swatting that is very upsetting to me, rubbing nose and swatting is not going to fix anything its going to make things way worse. Most dogs will learn quickly what they have done wrong with just tone of voice alone. If shes pottying outside her pee pad then she maybe preciving the new place and new carpet as places to mark for her to say this is my new space. You made changes and moves and things are out of whack for her, new smells and such. What are you using to clean up with, if your not getting rid of the pee and poo smell well shes gona go right back to doing it where she smells to go. Yes patience is a big key alot of folks just dont have any patience and alot of folks do, in the long run having patience pays off big time.
> 
> Our poor Muffin had to endur beatings, yelling, grabing by the scruff tossed into a crate and beat some more just becuase she potty'd in the house under a table and the small kids stepped in it, WOW she was only a tiny hand size baby at 6,7,8,9,weeks old and she couldnt hold her potty let alone understand what she was supose to do when it came time to go, she was also sick and no one took the time to take her out to potty or put her in a place where she could atleast use newspaper to go on. You dont just have a litter of puppies and not take on the responsabilty for there care, training and health/ well being, you dont just toss them to the side and expect them to KNOW what to do, let alone let little kids play with them like there rag toys and to be miss treated. Sorry but had to vent and and this subject hit a nerve..


I couldn't imagine taking my chi Vida out every time! Everytime I do take her out it takes her at least 4min to walk around sniff stuff to feel comfortable enough to do business. Also during the cold her in Minnesota I try not to take her out if its below 30 degrees or if I do it's a short 5-8min max! Just the other day I took her out and it was cold and after about 6 min or so she started doing this crazy thing as if her feet were giving out it was very scary!  ...I know people suggest sweaters but training her to walk in a sweater is darn near impossible she HATES them! She is very stoburn if I tell her she can't walk in a curtain spot and gently pull on her leash she stops and braces I can have the leash tight for 5 min and she is still bracing! then I have to give in otherwise she wastes all her heat and it's to cold to continue to potty

I used to live downtown in an area that wasn't the safest at night... however now is a much better place so I think she will do better here! Although in my opinion not training a chi to use a puppy pad seems harsh I think all little dogs should be able to have an option to potty whenever they want! I myself drink lots of water and use the bathroom about 5 plus times lol it's healthy to drink tons of fluids and so should my dog IMO Its not often that I'm gone for 10-12 hours but if I am I feel happy knowing my chi is able to potty drink water and eat her dry food when ever she pleases. Everyone's situation is different I guess but whatever works I guess.

oh and just an update Vida pee'ed a 3rd time on the two pads I placed next to her area she liked lol :hello1: I think she is starting to adjust to the new settings!

Also for clean up I have been using several different cleaners Zep commercial grade Instand spot and stain remover, Woolite heavy traffic (says it eliminates tough pet odors) and Spot Chomp! pet odor and stain carpet cleaner

I think my plan will be to keep putting 2 pads in that area and then in a few days introduce the 3rd pad with the liner so she can step into it and know the edges and then slowly take away the other pads by folding them into smaller sections until they are gone and the step in pad is the only one left. That is provided she keeps using that spot to do her business


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that you are going to have to get lots of enzyme cleaner and get those spots cleaned so she leaves them alone. The carpet is confusing... you probably will have to use baby gates or other barrier to confine her to one room while you are at work. Get the pee pad with the "attractant" smell for puppies, give treats for doing it right. Try catching her right after she uses the wee wee pad. dog sort of live in the moment, if it isn't happening right then they may not ge teh association later. Rubbing the nose in it may give her the message that you want her to to that again...not the other way around. You can also buy a spray for attracting puppies to a spot for wee, try that as well. If you act liek you are happy about some good behavior--she will try to repeat it.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

just some cleaners that I have here....(I have wood floors but sometimes my leg lifting chi gets the side and it goes off the wee wee pad)

Paw Ganics
Citrus Magic Pet
OUT stain & odour
Natures Miracle
You want an enzyme spray that will break down the scent...otherwise dogs will find the scent again...


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks for the advice! she has now pee'ed 4 times on the double set of pads I have put down in her preferred area!  and just now she pooped right next to them! granted she was off on her aim about 6 inches but she was still doing great IMO I gave her tons of praise and a treat and now I'm about to leave for about 5-6 hours I'll make sure to leave a light on as I did last night when I put the extra pads down I think she is starting to relearn a bit still needs alot of work to get her to use a single pad and a puppy liner but its AMAZING progress!!

Plus I want her to be able to use a 2nd pad in the bedroom so I can close the door at night but idk that might make things to challenging... what do you think? after a few weeks provided she learns the one pad should I try to get her to expand to the bed room pad or should I just start a lifestyle of sleeping with the bedroom door open?


----------



## Sophie-Joey (Jan 18, 2013)

The idea of pad training is ideal; however, I have had several very small dogs I pad trained and it works sometimes but not consistently. If there is carpet, that is where they prefer to go. My male lifts his leg and pees on the edges so pee is always on the floor surface. I resorted to removing my carpet entirely three years ago. I carpeted the three bedrooms and installed a gate across the hallway. I am totally frustrated with using the doggie papers. I had as much pee under them as on them. I finally settled for having a washable throw rug in my kitchen area. That is where each goes and I change it every day or two. I wash two rugs at a time. I don't upset myself over this anymore. I replaced my carpet with Dura Ceramic tiles. It's more durable than hardwood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sophie-Joey said:


> The idea of pad training is ideal; however, I have had several very small dogs I pad trained and it works sometimes but not consistently. If there is carpet, that is where they prefer to go. My male lifts his leg and pees on the edges so pee is always on the floor surface. I resorted to removing my carpet entirely three years ago. I carpeted the three bedrooms and installed a gate across the hallway. I am totally frustrated with using the doggie papers. I had as much pee under them as on them. I finally settled for having a washable throw rug in my kitchen area. That is where each goes and I change it every day or two. I wash two rugs at a time. I don't upset myself over this anymore. I replaced my carpet with Dura Ceramic tiles. It's more durable than hardwood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


When I had hardwood floors in my old apartment I had too had issues with it leaking through the pad. I usually got the cleaning wipes from the dollar store and each time I switched a pad I usually had to wipe clean the area under the pad though I usually only had to do that about ever 2 or 3 days since leakage was pretty low but some times I just wipe it down anyways fold the pad up and wrap it up in a plastic bag and get a new pad the process was pretty quick because I left a box of wipes and the box of puppy pads right next to her potty spot so it was super easy for me. I'm guessing it might be cheaper your way in the long run. However for my I saw an amazing deal about $17.63 for 100 pads and I ended up going crazy and bought 12 boxes LOL It's normally about 20 bucks for 100 that was about a year ago or so the sale and since then I havn't seen them on sale again! 

Also an update from today Vida used one of her other pads which I put cardboard under and has the walk over tray. I praised her tons and give her a cookie I am just so happy she is starting to get it again... I think it's been a blessing in desgize if it wasn't for her confusion I wouldn't have sought out this website such a great resource and community from the looks of it! I'll have fun posting all my cute adorable photos of my adorable cute little Miss Vida  once I get a chance to completely unpack and get some sense of normal life!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Barracuda51 said:


> Even if i have to take Muffin out a bazillion times in the worst of storms so be it, all my dogs thruout my life and rescues always potty'd outside, i never used pads nor never will, sorry and dont mean to affend anyone  but i do not agree with pad use. Dogs natural place for potty is outside not in. And yes they are smart and learn quickly what "go poo" and "go potty" means. Sorry but had to vent and and this subject hit a nerve..


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I have had three dogs in my adult life. All three of my dogs have only used puppy pads. Lulu so does not potty outside that when we walk she will come back in and go to her puppy pad (It's not that I won't let her, she just is not familiar with going outside). I have my reasons for preferring puppy pads over pottying outside and am quite satisfied with my choice. I don't feel Lulu nor Gidget suffer from it. There are several reasons puppy pads are necessary for people who own dogs and I am grateful chis are a breed that pads work well for since I adore chis. I'm so glad Vida is doing better. Like Lisa (Woodward) said, Lulu is 5 yrs old and still LOVES it when I praise her when I see her use her puppy pad. She never has accidents, but if I see her I praise her, and she jumps up and down and dances around because she knows she made me happy--just extra reinforcement. It never hurts. Glad you found Chi Ppl--post some pics of Vida, and hope to hear more from you.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Pads work for some and not others. I personally won't use them. I do plan on using them as liners for travel and stuff but we don't use them in my house.

I would have a fit..I have enough things to clean. Ferrets can use boxes or potty pads, the dog needs to go OUT. He's not pathetic enough that he can't pee outdoors.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Pads work for some and not others. I personally won't use them. I do plan on using them as liners for travel and stuff but we don't use them in my house.
> 
> I would have a fit..I have enough things to clean. Ferrets can use boxes or potty pads, the dog needs to go OUT. He's not pathetic enough that he can't pee outdoors.


You said it. Pads work for some and not others, but I find it interesting that on this forum those that choose NOT to use pads seem to always add their point that it dirty or somehow inferior to those that do for whatever reason they choose to use pads. Or maybe I am misinterpreting the posts.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Pads work for some and not others. I personally won't use them. I do plan on using them as liners for travel and stuff but we don't use them in my house.
> 
> I would have a fit..I have enough things to clean. Ferrets can use boxes or potty pads, the dog needs to go OUT. He's not pathetic enough that he can't pee outdoors.



I am not sure I understood what you mean by "pathetic", but we choose the pad and they work wonderfully. We live in an apartment. We do not wear shoes in our house, because like yourself, we like cleanliness. 

So if the dog has to go out five times a day, you can imagine, stopping everything, putting on shoes, getting jackets, putting the dogs sweater on, locking the door, going all the way downstairs, going out a few blocks over and coming back up again. We live in a busy area, so you have to go a few blocks over in order for your dog to be able to go in peace. You may pass this off as excuses, but it is by no means "pathetic". You said so youself, it works for some and not for others. 

We have one pad in the bathroom and that is where she goes. Pads do not smell at all if you change them frequently, they are not expensive either. Its not a whole lot of work nor does it require elbow grease to clean up.

Our dog goes outside for walks every day but not 5 times. I don't think she or any other dog that uses pads should be considered inferior or pathetic compared to ther dogs that goe out and whose owner thinks anything else is pathetic. Just sayin...


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

^^^^ What Anna said!! ^^^^

Honey used to be pad trained with no issues, now she goes outside, but i wouldnt hesitate to go back to pads if needed!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I think the op has got some really good suggestions. 
Pads work great for me. No issues at all. And I am a clean "freak".


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

another update

Vida is continuing to potty on or next to the pads I had 3 pads on the carpet but last night I changed the configuration to one puppy pad in a tray and one puppy pad uncer cardboard and two puppy pads on the carpet somewhat overlaping... lol maybe this is way to much info but incase years from now sombody has the same issue and is feeling frustrated like I was they can read through my comments for suggestion and reinsurance (I know I sure would have liked to lol)

this morning she pee'ed on the very far side of the pad far away from the pad in the tray and on the cardboard so I take that as she is somewhat "afraid" of the pad in tray and liner still. Also I have been rotating the pads out slowly meaning a few of her pads are still used and covered with her potty lol I figured if I clean it all up she might forget and not be able to identify the space again.

not the most santary but it's better than scrubbing her pee out of the carpet  I think I will keep this configuration until she potties in the pad on cardboard and the tray liner (of course continue to switch out pads though) then once she starts using the pads in back on the tray and liner then I will slowly remove the pads on the carpet by folding them up about 1-2 inches more each day  I am just so happy because at this rate she will be potty trained in no time! which means then I can get her an adopted sister chi by march april for her 2nd birthday! oh I think she is gonna be so happy to have a younger sister!

but on a side note for my 2nd chi she is gonna be locked in a day pen in the kitchen until she is pad trained! I think that would be a much easier process than carpet I'm so excited thinking about getting a black chi they are gonna have so much fun! 

thanks again for everyone who has been posting here even if it is slightly off topic about the debate about pads vs. outside potty I find it interesting topic as well.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Neither of mine would go near a pad if it was on a typical pad tray you can find in the various pet stores or online. I tried the one with a frame to hold the pad in place, and also one I found with 3 sides to contain the pad. I don't know if it was because they weren't sturdy enough, or jiggled when they stepped on them or made some slight noise, but whatever it was they hated them.

What I finally used and it worked like a charm was the big tray with a lip that you can buy at Home Depot or Lowes that goes under a washing machine. It sits flat on the floor, has a slight lip to contain the pad so it doesn't slip everywhere, and that same lip prevents Jazz from peeing half on and half of the pad. For some reason, she seems to think that if a couple of her feet are on the pad, it's all good and she can pee! She doesn't do it all the time, but just sometimes, I guess when she's in a hurry, she'll get two of her feet ..... front, side or back feet, it doesn't seem to matter .... on the pad and think she's doing a good thing  The lip on the tray I mentioned prevents that. It's just high enough that she doesn't want to straddle that lip. She has to get all the way in. 

It might work for you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I went to a car store, and bought an oil changing tray. Same principle. Works just fine. I use washable pads, but this tray works. 

My pup loves to 'redesign' her pen occasionally. I have a heavy ceramic water bowl. She will tug at the pads edge until the water bowl is in the middle. She is slowly growing out of this little problem, thank goodness. Just once or twice a week now!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I went to a car store, and bought an oil changing tray. Same principle. Works just fine. I use washable pads, but this tray works.


Love this idea, Sue! I have really been wanting to change to washable pads for the environmental aspect and the expense, but I didn't like the idea that when they peed it would bleed through to the floor underneath. Even though it is ceramic and can be mopped--just didn't like it.  Thanks for sharing! I am going to give this some serious thought. Not sure how Lulu and Gidget will do if I change the "thing" they are used to using. We'll see!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tink said:


> Neither of mine would go near a pad if it was on a typical pad tray you can find in the various pet stores or online. I tried the one with a frame to hold the pad in place, and also one I found with 3 sides to contain the pad. I don't know if it was because they weren't sturdy enough, or jiggled when they stepped on them or made some slight noise, but whatever it was they hated them.
> 
> What I finally used and it worked like a charm was the big tray with a lip that you can buy at Home Depot or Lowes that goes under a washing machine. It sits flat on the floor, has a slight lip to contain the pad so it doesn't slip everywhere, and that same lip prevents Jazz from peeing half on and half of the pad. For some reason, she seems to think that if a couple of her feet are on the pad, it's all good and she can pee! She doesn't do it all the time, but just sometimes, I guess when she's in a hurry, she'll get two of her feet ..... front, side or back feet, it doesn't seem to matter .... on the pad and think she's doing a good thing  The lip on the tray I mentioned prevents that. It's just high enough that she doesn't want to straddle that lip. She has to get all the way in.
> 
> It might work for you.



Thanks for the advice!! 

I have been noticing the same thing with Vida now she won't go near the pad with the tray liners. and she has been missing the mark and also does the "um I have at LEAST one paw on the pad so I'm good" attitude... Also she even poo'ed a good 2-2.5 feet away so Idk what her thought process was on that  lol

I can't say I am disappointed given I paid about 40bucks for 2 tray liners and I really can't return them. For the time being I still have the pad with the tray liner in back and two pads somewhat overlapping ontop of cardboard to help with her missing the pad. I will have to go to my local Menards to see what they have if you have the time you mind sending a link or photo of your doggies potty tray you selected? I really don't want to buy another piece of junk that she dislikes while I am rather successful at just using cardboard  

I am already planning on sectioning off my kitchen as a day pen for when I adopt my 2nd chi until she gets potty trained I can deal with potty training on tile or hardwood just not carpet!


----------



## Lizlow77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Our family just adopted our first Chi. Her name is Zoe. I have never had a Chi not potty trained a puppy. Any pointers would be awesome.....
View attachment 11538



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

update...

so I cleaned up her pee spots on the carpet pretty well idk if this cleaner did a good job yet I'll have to wait until morning light to get a good look...

however I put cardboard under her pad again and now she is back to peeing on the carpet again! :foxes15: I am so F*in frustrated! 2weeks of this crap! 

here is my new plan I hate to change it but it's not working they way I have it now...

I will put her kennel right next to the pad and leave her kennel a space to sit, lay down eat and drink with the door open to a small space that will just be large enough to put the puppy pad down in the tray liner I bought her (I have 2 of them) which will start forcing her to go on the pad (unless she goes potty in her kennel which I might be really teaching her to pee and poop in the bed which may be wores! :sad10 then after a week of success I can start making her pen bigger or just try giving her the freedom again. IDK what do you think?

Like I said before at my parents place I put cardboard under her pad and she went on it fine but here she hates it... 

I don't know what to do... The idea of giving up my baby makes me extremely depressed and I can't live in an apartment with dog piss stained carpet! With out the cardboard she been missing about 25% ... I just feel helpless and to think I was thinking about getting a 2nd chi so they could play and be happy but now...

idk... but for now I think imma take the cardboard out and just put 2 pads down and see if she can go back to the spot again. 

maybe I could get a thick rug that is washable to use as a liner! hmmm maybe ill try that! ...idk maybe I just need moral support that I should keep at it and keep trying and dont give up so easily...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

As a liner, I use a plastic shower curtain. On top of that, I have a cheap plastic table cloth with the felt side up to absorb leaks. It protects the carpet well and doesn't change the way it feels under Toby's paws like cardboard would. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Could you build a thin wooden box and install linoleum on the top or something? Like a little riser? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks for the ideas! 

I'm going to my parents house this weekend I know they have some old plastic shower curtains that I could have and I think I will cut some ply wood strips about an inch high and use that as a border! ...of course I will just introduce the shower curtain this week and if she is ok with it then I will try to add the ply wood sides. Also I still gotta cut down from 3 pads to 1 still but baby steps lol


I think this weekend I will also take the 17 dollar tray liners out to storage I think that might also help improve my mood. thanks again! you don't know how much such a simple reply has filled me with more motivation to keep at it!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Keep keeping on! When it "clicks" with them, it's worth it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> As a liner, I use a plastic shower curtain. On top of that, I have a cheap plastic table cloth with the felt side up to absorb leaks. It protects the carpet well and doesn't change the way it feels under Toby's paws like cardboard would.



I was going to say a similar thing. Her pad is in the bathroom, which is tiled, so if she misses its just a matter of cleaning the tiles. (she does not do that anymore) But in the beginning, when she was being trained, when I had more pads around the house in carpeted areas, I cut a plastic shower curtain or table cloth and put it underneith. It does protect it and saves you from having to scrub the carpets.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kalisee said:


> I was going to say a similar thing. Her pad is in the bathroom, which is tiled, so if she misses its just a matter of cleaning the tiles. (she does not do that anymore) But in the beginning, when she was being trained, when I had more pads around the house in carpeted areas, I cut a plastic shower curtain or table cloth and put it underneith. It does protect it and saves you from having to scrub the carpets.


you say when she was being trained she had times when she missed but she doesn't now correct? Did you do anything that helped her "aim better" ? 

I am happy to report that Vida is comfortable with the shower curtain under the puppy pads (I have only 2 pads now which I think I will keep that many) She has missed the pad twice but it was on the shower curtain so  everything was OK. Also she did miss pooping on the pads and curtains 2 times :foxes15: and pee'ed on the carpet next to the shower curtain once! 

Thanks again to all the support and suggestions in this thread I am feeling like progress is being made however it seems like it's never perfect... Also I will point out that Vida will be 2yrs old this late April but she has always had issues about missing her pad... Did I train her wrong the 1st time? 

Also I know I got alot more work to do steaming the carpet but I have been so busy I am hoping to get it done tommarow although I have been using the spray with the emzine after I soak up all the moisture... Plus I need to make an appointment for Vida to see the vet (I hope that won't upset her to mess up her potty training)


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> you say when she was being trained she had times when she missed but she doesn't now correct? Did you do anything that helped her "aim better" ?


I use adult (human) bed pads which are quite large so she had more room. I had read some advice from someone one day, who answered a question by someone with the same problem. She said...


" we still use the pads for my dog and she's gotten better at aiming in the center but sometimes it runs. luckily she poops on the pad. she also pee's outside if she has to at the time we're playing in the yard with her. When she would miss and i'd clean it up i'd wipe the tissue of pee on the center of the pad to get her pee scent on it.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kalisee said:


> I use adult (human) bed pads which are quite large so she had more room. I had read some advice from someone one day, who answered a question by someone with the same problem. She said...
> 
> 
> " we still use the pads for my dog and she's gotten better at aiming in the center but sometimes it runs. luckily she poops on the pad. she also pee's outside if she has to at the time we're playing in the yard with her. When she would miss and i'd clean it up i'd wipe the tissue of pee on the center of the pad to get her pee scent on it.


oh ok thanks I will keep that in mind about putting her scent in the middle of the pad if she has any issues. 

currently as an update Vida has been progressing wonderfully with the clear shower curtain under her two pads. :cheer: I am so happy she is making great progress! She did pee on the carpet once next to her kennel that I didn't catch (as it dried an ugly yellow color :foxes15: ) and she poo'ed a few times on the rug but for the most part she is just about where she needs to be at! She does miss the pad a bit but she really hasn't missed the shower curtain which is good enough for me!

I would like to thank everyone who has given me advice and suggestions and support during this extremely difficult process I think we will be ready for chi #2 soon although I wonder if getting a 2nd one will be to complecated...

I was thinking I would teach the 2nd chi to use a pad by blocking off the kitchen which is tile and once she learns how to go on the pad then letting her learn the new location and that Vida's usage would help her also use that spot. It worked when Vida was a baby as her mother really taught her by example lol or if I should divide the two pad potty area into two so one half is in a day pen for the baby chi while vida get's the other side. IDK that might really scare vida to not want to use that spot she is very shy and may not be comfortable with a new chi so close and a big divider and a smaller potty zone.

hmmm either way I think I will be posting a lot still lol but if your wondering her is a video of Vida and Candy a visiting chi we took in to find her a good home a while back Vida is at her happiest when she has someone to play with and use up all this energy so that's why I am trying so much to move to getting my home a 2chi ready home!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Tink said:


> Neither of mine would go near a pad if it was on a typical pad tray you can find in the various pet stores or online. I tried the one with a frame to hold the pad in place, and also one I found with 3 sides to contain the pad. I don't know if it was because they weren't sturdy enough, or jiggled when they stepped on them or made some slight noise, but whatever it was they hated them.
> 
> What I finally used and it worked like a charm was the big tray with a lip that you can buy at Home Depot or Lowes that goes under a washing machine. It sits flat on the floor, has a slight lip to contain the pad so it doesn't slip everywhere, and that same lip prevents Jazz from peeing half on and half of the pad. For some reason, she seems to think that if a couple of her feet are on the pad, it's all good and she can pee! She doesn't do it all the time, but just sometimes, I guess when she's in a hurry, she'll get two of her feet ..... front, side or back feet, it doesn't seem to matter .... on the pad and think she's doing a good thing  The lip on the tray I mentioned prevents that. It's just high enough that she doesn't want to straddle that lip. She has to get all the way in.
> 
> It might work for you.


could you post a pick please


----------

